# Oil Bath Air Filter



## Brew74 (Mar 19, 2011)

Ok Cub Fans i am working on a Wisconsin AB engine and am in need of some oil bath air cleaner parts from the older cubs that had the long bee hive style oil bath air cleaners, I am looking for just the Oil cup and the retainer spring but i would be willing to buy the whole assembly. If you can help me please send me a message or reply to this. 

Thanks 
Matt


----------

